# Please help! Is this a faint positive?



## mandyjp (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys- Ive been dealing with infertility for 4 years after my son- Taken clomid, charted etc., with no success.

I do have PCOS, and did not have a period in Dec. or one in January- and really just have taken time "off" for a while- we last had sex 17 days ago....

I have taken more prego tests than I can even count- and never had a false positive, or even the faintest line- always a big NO! Ive been cramping and still havent started so last night very late, around midnight I took a test, and it had a faint line! I about fell out- But I have seen the stories about evap. lines- I have also heard this is more common with blue dye than pink- I tested with pink.

This morning I ran to CVS and got more tests-- Digital came back negative, and 2 regular kind came back with a faint line- so now I have 3 faint lines- I took photos and sent to my friend who said that she def. sees them, and that maybe Im just very early????

I know you all understand about not wanting to get my hopes up- but I have stared at so many tests, I have even gone back and looked so hard before desperated for a line and seen NOTHING- now i have 3 faint lines, and on different brands---

Im attaching some photos...opinions please.... This is a cell phone pic- top photo was taken at midnight-

help!?


----------



## chicajones (Dec 20, 2010)

I would say yes, that's definitely a line! Especially on different brands. However, my word of warning would be to keep testing over the next few days and see if the line gets darker or lighter...I got faint lines for a few days in a row and then they faded; it was a chemical pregnancy. Those are pretty dark though, and hopefully they'll just get darker! It sounds like you could be 15-17DPO, and that's right on the edge of when you can get darker lines. Here's hoping your next few tests are bright and strong, and we can all wish you congratulations!!!


----------



## JPiper (Apr 9, 2011)

I see two lines! Fingers are crossed for you and sending good vibes your way!


----------



## mandyjp (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you both SOOOO MUCH for taking the time to look and let me know your thoughts!! im soooo hopeful!! I went to Mayo clinic last year, and the specialist I saw told me to get over it- that I had one child and should be content with just that, and that I would NEVER get pregnant again-

I will test again tomorrow- and pray the line gets darker and darker


----------



## JPiper (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep us posted! All the best


----------



## Alphaghetti (May 26, 2005)

Uh...I think a CONGRATS is in order! Those deffo look like legitimately positive tests to me!


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Very much positive! Congrats!


----------



## buterflymomma (Jan 6, 2010)

That is definitely a BFP!! Congrats!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## kis95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say CONGRATS on your lines! Have you tested again since?


----------



## YF26 (Jan 30, 2012)

I do believe that it looks positive, but if for some reason its not dont feel down, My friend my told by her doctor that she would never be able to have babies and she is now 6 months pregnant. I hope the best for you! and when you test again let us know!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats!! Those look positive to me! I see it's been 2 weeks since you posted! How are things going?


----------



## Rockabilly Mama (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats! your very blessed. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Grover16 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have see it!


----------



## 77sugaree (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks like BFPs to me. Congrats!


----------

